# B-2: Spirit of New York at Edwards



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pictures of the B-2 and good commentary. Enjoy.

B-2 Spirit


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Perhaps it will soon do a tour of Iran!

I was flying from Fresno to L.A. a few years ago in a private plane and a B-2 passed a couple thousand feet below us near the Edwards area...

very cool! Not an angle everybody gets to see.

8) 


.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

I too was on a flight test over Oklahoma years back and happened to look out a side window and caught a short glimpse of a B-2 tanking with a KC-135 below us through the clouds. Probably a once in a lifetime that one.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Soon after the B-2's introduction, I heard of problems of the skin buckling and warping when exposed to moisture, thus compromising the stealth radar signature...

has anyone else heard of those issues?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 29, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Soon after the B-2's introduction, I heard of problems of the skin buckling and warping when exposed to moisture, thus compromising the stealth radar signature...
> 
> has anyone else heard of those issues?


I worked on the first 7 - never heard such thing although I do know there was continual maintenance activities to maintain the skin.


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2007)

Great shot with the B-52.

DBII


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 29, 2007)

That guy has top-knotch pics. Everything else on his site is worth looking through.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent pics!


----------

